# part number



## donaldg (Feb 28, 2015)

Anyone know the part number for the front bumper sub frame on an 09 brute..couldn't find it on cheap cycle parts ...thanks guys


----------



## wawoodwa (Feb 24, 2015)

Have you tried the Kawasaki web site part diagrams?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

55020-0392 

It's under the "Guards" section on any of the schematic selection sites.


----------

